# Trading Thunderbolt, need advice



## Athorax (Jul 20, 2011)

So here is the situation.

I am still on my mom's line and she has an upgrade available and has offered to let me get the GNex and she can have my Tbolt.

This will be her first smart phone and first phone with a SIM, so from what I understand, I will need to switch my SIM with a micro SIM and then she will
be given a new normal SIM for the TBolt. Since this almost certainly requires a verizon rep holding my Tbolt at some point, should I unroot and put a 
stock RUU on it? Do they really care if I am running a custom ROM? Should I leave it rooted and just flash a sense 2.1 ROM?


----------



## michaelkahl (Jul 25, 2011)

I'd only worry about unrooting in a couple of situations.

1. If I was giving the phone to my mom...she doesn't need that kind of power.
2. If I was selling it to a private buyer who didn't want or understand what root is.

I've told Verizon reps that I rooted my phone, they never seemed to care. They'd also never handle warranty claims, so disclose information carefully. I'm not getting into the whole debate over warranty replacement. I patiently wait to ensure I have no defects prior to rooting and if I break it then I break it. I've had the Rezound for 3 weeks and haven't even attempted the root method because I wasn't 100% certain that I would keep it.

Since you are giving it to your Mom I'd suggest unrooting it so she can get OTA's. Maybe she'll enjoy that demo of Let's Golf ;-)


----------



## Caimbrie (Aug 10, 2011)

You should be able to just go to VZW and get a new SIM without them ever touching your rooted TB. If for some reason you/they feel the need to have it in there, I'd flash it back to stock so they don't give you crap about voiding the warranty etc. They'll possibly note something in the account.


----------



## Caimbrie (Aug 10, 2011)

michaelkahl said:


> I'd only worry about unrooting in a couple of situations.
> 
> 1. If I was giving the phone to my mom...she doesn't need that kind of power.
> 2. If I was selling it to a private buyer who didn't want or understand what root is.
> ...


Why assume that all moms aren't technologically advanced enough to want a rooted device?


----------



## Athorax (Jul 20, 2011)

Haha yea, I fully plan on returning it to stock at some point, but I am taking my last final tomorrow (thank god) and heading straight into town to pick it up so I won't have a lot of time until this weekend.

I figure they won't care as I am way past my warranty on the bolt anyway and I have no plans on returning it


----------



## Caimbrie (Aug 10, 2011)

Athorax said:


> Haha yea, I fully plan on returning it to stock at some point, but I am taking my last final tomorrow (thank god) and heading straight into town to pick it up so I won't have a lot of time until this weekend.
> 
> I figure they won't care as I am way past my warranty on the bolt anyway and I have no plans on returning it


Well, if you're not afraid of the warranty issue, then don't worry about it... lol.


----------



## Athorax (Jul 20, 2011)

Caimbrie said:


> Why assume that all moms aren't technologically advanced enough to want a rooted device?


I have cm7 on her touchpad, and with a little guidance from me she was able to flash alpha3 without me ever touching the device. Not bad for a 60 year old.


----------



## Caimbrie (Aug 10, 2011)

Athorax said:


> I have cm7 on her touchpad, and with a little guidance from me she was able to flash alpha3 without me ever touching the device. Not bad for a 60 year old.


See!!!! lol


----------



## Caimbrie (Aug 10, 2011)

You shouldn't even have to take the TB in there at all though.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

You'll need 2 new SIM cards:

1) Your TBolt will need a new SIM card to move it to the other line.
2) When you buy your GNex with her upgrade, be sure that the sales rep knows you are using her upgrade but want it activated on your line. So they'll need to give you a SIM card for YOUR line and not HERs. If you don't tell them this, they'll give you one for her line.

Also, if you do this at a corporate store, the SIM cards will be free. If you do it at a third-party store, you might be charged.

Lastly, the GNex uses a smaller SIM card than the TBolt. So make sure you get the right size for the right phone!


----------



## Caimbrie (Aug 10, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> You'll need 2 new SIM cards:
> 
> 1) Your TBolt will need a new SIM card to move it to the other line.
> 2) When you buy your GNex with her upgrade, be sure that the sales rep knows you are using her upgrade but want it activated on your line. So they'll need to give you a SIM card for YOUR line and not HERs. If you don't tell them this, they'll give you one for her line.
> ...


Yeah, the line thing. I forgot to mention that.


----------

